# Pregnant with diarrhoea



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

Just wondered what, if anything is safe to take in pregnancy for diarrhoea.  I'm currently coming up for 22 weeks.  I had a look through some previous posts and it seems it's not really advised whilst breastfeeding so I would assume it's even less advised during pregnancy?  Just wanted to double check as I have some loperamide at home but don't want to take it if it's not recommended.

Thanks

GG x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would only recommend oral rehydration sachets.

In the pregnancy book (purple book you should have been given) this is all it says. It says do not take loperamide.

If you have a fever or aches and pains or feel flu like with this bout of diarrhoea then you must see a doctor asap.

If you can't keep anything down or the diarrhoea is very severe and you might become dehydrated or you are in a lot of pain or passing blood then see the doctor.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

that's great, thanks Hazel

GGx


----------

